# goodbye A6ers... went back the the other side of the force!



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

so I traded in the Audi for the GTI on the 31st of March... so good luck with all of your cars, I'll see you around!


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: goodbye A6ers... went back the the other side of the force! (vdubnut_mike)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif sweet gti, good luck with the new ride


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: goodbye A6ers... went back the the other side of the force! (vdubnut_mike)*

Good luck with the GTI man...real nice car, VW really did it right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

